# Small bleed 14 days after period ......due to start treatment next week (ivf)



## Maggie27 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi guys

Starting nasel sprays next week for ivf. 

My period came last Monday and 14 days later getting light pinky stuff and then a small amount of red/brown stuff today. 

Kinda worried now, should I tell the ones in RFC. Hope it doesn't delay my treatment. 

Anyone had this before. 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Maggie

I think you would be best to tell them.  I know I was asked if I had any during my last treatment cycle there.  They will be able to measure the thickness of your lining at your scan, to check that it is what it should be.  This will hopefully set your mind at ease.  You want to have a good lining for the embryo to implant into, they may even get you to do a pregnancy test to rule out that you are definitely not already pregnant. Wishing you good luck for your treatment.


----------

